# Poor Deagol



## Anamatar IV (Nov 2, 2002)

Everyone is always saying 'poor smeagol' but what about poor Deagol? Deagol was murdered by Smeagol (nasssty cruel smeagolssssssss). Infact if gollum never commited murder deagol would have saved the world. So I propose this: A DEAGOL fan club. Just a place to talk about why Deagol should be more important. And, if we can, get some 'poor smeagolers' to debate with us. Or if you dont want that just tell me what you think about 'poor Deagol'.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 2, 2002)

im in, i think wot smeagle did was down right horrible, but it shows that Gollum was of a weaker race of hobbit kind coz he cracked up the pressure of the ring strait away (or the ring had more power at that point after only reacently (sp) leaving saurons hand.

Celeb


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 2, 2002)

Argh! That's just crazy! As I have said before, Deagol couldn't have become the hero later on because he would have died of old age long before the LOTR events happened. The only reason that Gollum was the hero was because the Ring gave him a long life. oh well. 
Anyways, you don't know that Smeagol killed Deagol. The only reason anybody thinks that is because Gollum told Gandalf that while he was being tortured. Do you really think that Gollum is trustworthy? Besides, that Deagol thing happened hundreds of years earlier. His imagination teamed up with his guilt and came up with that crazy story. What probably happened was that Deagol got knocked out when he hit his head on a rock in the minor kidlike struggle for the Ring.


----------



## Galdor (Nov 2, 2002)

What makes you think Deagol would have been any less susceptible then Smeagol to the power of the ring? If anything Deagol might not have fled under the mountains like Gollum and would have just kept running around ME with the ring and run right into the hands of ether Souron or Saruman.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 2, 2002)

well Smeagol never even gave him the chance!! You never know. Maybe Deagol would have went right up to a book and found out that this was Saurons ring and would have destroyed it right there and then. But we would never know because poor Deagol was killed by his "best friend." You always give someone the benefit of the doubt when youve never given him the chance to prove hiself.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 2, 2002)

Oh, yeah! That would be pretty stupid of him, wouldn't it? Smeagol loved looking under things. That was the only reason he went into the caves. Well, that, and the fact that the sun was evil to him. Deagol probably would have been caught way more easily! If Deagol had the Ring, the exact same thing would have happened to him. He would become schizophrenic. He would have a Gollum half. People would then want to make a Smeagol Fan Club!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 5, 2002)

Another poor smeagol thread has started!  

Well Deagol would have kept it safe. He was always in the water and that big old eye would put itself out if it tried to catch Deagol who would be swimming it out into the ocean. Since hed think it was such a beautiful thing he would have it around his neck. Thats where Smeagol went wrong. Smeagol always wore it so the ring concuered him quickly. Deagol would have had the sence to tie it around his neck. When people finally told him to destroy it he could where it for a few minutes to get past the guards in moria, and being that quick little hobbit he was, hed run up to mt. doom and save the day.  Hey well none of you can prove me wrong can you!


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 5, 2002)

yes i believe i can coz the eye of sauron would have spotted him if he wore the ring to get passed guards which would taken quit some time, too long to keep hidden but the rest of the plan would work (and ruin the story on the basis that there would be no story)!

Celeb


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Nov 5, 2002)

Yay for Deagol! He should be pitied! He deserves pity! He was brutally murdered for no reason. Why should people go about pitying Smeagol? He was selfish from the very beginning, and should not have killed his best friend for the Ring. Deagol found a Ring and was murdered for it... yet everyone still pities Smeagol.  Hehehe... ok....


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 5, 2002)

Woah! I forgot about this place! Of course people pity Smeagol! They obviously pity Deagol, too, so they're even. I say again, noone really knows if Smeagol killed Deagol. You just like to think so because you hate poor Smeagol. I don't see why anyone should feel more pity for Deagol. He was lucky. His mind didn't get superly messed up. He didn't die in the Crack of Doom. He probably just died of old age. oh well.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Nov 5, 2002)

Quoted right out of the book isn't it Yay.  Deagol deserved better - it's a fact that we do not know whether or not he would have fallen like Smeagol did. Perhaps he would have shown resillience to the Ring exactly like Frodo did... a much more likely story than claiming that Deagol wasn't murdered by Gollum, I'm afraid. You never know - things could have been quite different, but Deagol never had a chance.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 5, 2002)

Ick. I hate people who quote all the time. oh well. People are trying to make me do that nowadays. Saying that I won't be so easily dismissed. oh well. I still have fun. sorry about that. 
Anyways, of course Deagol wouldn't fallen like Smeagol did! No two people ever got messed up by the Ring in the same way. oh well. 
Why do you think that he would have shown as much resilience against the Ring as Frodo did? We barely know anything about this Deagol guy! You have no idea how strong of a will he had. My idea that Smeagol didn't kill Deagol makes more sense than your craziness! 
Okay, when you say that Deagol never had a chance, aren't you admitting that he was lucky to not be messed with by the Ring? I don't know. Maybe there's something wrong with me, but I think that dying of old age or (huge hypothetical situation!) being strangled by Smeagol is a little better than having your mind warped, being tortured, and ending up a crispy critter. Yeah, there must be something wrong with me for thinking that Deagol ended up better than Smeagol.


----------

